# Winchester 1400 Autoloader -- Sears Model 300



## mattuga (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll try this again.  I have the Winchester 1400 shotgun but under the Sears logo and it is in need of repair.  It will not eject the shell fired at all, the action stays closed after the shot.  It is my dads gun that is basically mine now but I want to get it running again for him.  Has anyone had this gun and similar problems?  The last gunsmith got it working for the first part of a dove hunt then it gave out. Just looking for a gunsmith in Marietta/Smyrna area for this and to see if anyone has had similar issues.  I know it is a cheap gun but want it fixed up to shoot well again.


----------



## mattuga (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone have the Winchester 1400 with similar problems?  Please also let me know a good gunsmith for a shotgun like this in the Atlanta area.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Apr 3, 2014)

My 11-87 Premier quit cycling on me in the middle of a dove shoot. It just needed a good cleaning and a new o-ring. The o-ring was wore slap out. 

Take it completely appart, clean it good and soak it in a light cleaning lubricant over night. I always just use rem oil. Also check the firing assembly and make sure nothing is missing or broken. Then wipe it down and put it back together with a new o-ring. Look up the size online. Your local hardware store will most likely carry it. You should be good to go.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 3, 2014)

David at Adventure Outdoors has done good shotgun work for me. Right in your backyard.


----------



## Boar Hog (Apr 4, 2014)

mattuga said:


> I'll try this again.  I have the Winchester 1400 shotgun but under the Sears logo and it is in need of repair.  It will not eject the shell fired at all, the action stays closed after the shot.  It is my dads gun that is basically mine now but I want to get it running again for him.  Has anyone had this gun and similar problems?  The last gunsmith got it working for the first part of a dove hunt then it gave out. Just looking for a gunsmith in Marietta/Smyrna area for this and to see if anyone has had similar issues.  I know it is a cheap gun but want it fixed up to shoot well again.



I also have an old Ted Williams model 300, and believe it or not mine was doing the same thing. I tore it completely apart and cleaned every nook and cranny and lightly oiled the parts that need oil, but to no avail, it still fails to eject spent shells. My extractor appears to be in good condition. IMHO these guns are under appreciated. I've used mine for 20 years with no problem till now. Please keep us posted on the outcome and good luck!


----------



## mattuga (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.  It has been cleaned up and down multiple times even after the gunsmith tried his hand at repair.  I'll go ask for David at Adventure Outdoors.  I thought they just sold guns but makes sense that big an outfit would repair as well.  This gun worked for many many years and taught myself and my 2 brother how to shoot a 12 ga.  My first dove limits came with this gun.


----------



## rayjay (Apr 7, 2014)

These have very simple gas mechanisms. Firstly I would make sure the 2 gas ports in the bbl are not carboned up.  If they are clean next I would make sure the spring in the pressure regulator valve in the bbl retaining nut hasn't taken a set and is bleeding off too much gas. After that I would be thinking that the gas piston and / or cyl are worn and have too much blow by. There are no orings or other items that require periodic replacement .

Hopefully its just the gas ports being partially clogged up.


----------



## Swamperdog (Apr 7, 2014)

One of the best gunsmiths in Atlanta is Bob's Custom Firearms.  He's in Palmetto, Ga just past the airport.  I use him for most anything for shotguns, rifles, etc.

769 Tommy Lee Cook Rd, Palmetto, GA 30268
(770) 463-4140


----------

